# computer/photo assistance



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I am not so computer savvy.

Is there anyone here that can be of assistance or a pointer to older archives for info on uploading photos?

Would love to generate a photo of some work, jobsite, past jobs, etc....

mostly for myself because I can do it, and to share in the sharing...
anyone who is not patient cannot apply.

I have a digital camera. a flip share and photos from projects past on my computer somewhere....also my phone camera.

thanks in advance if any willing participants...


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Resize your pics to around 800x600 pixles

Then click on the little paper clip icon above where you type your text and then click the browse tab, after you find the picture you want to insert click upload. Repeat until you have all you want selected. If you need more help just say the word and I can post screen shots.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Another option is to upload pics to a site like Picasa, Flicker or other photo sharing site. Videos can got to a Youtube account, with your flip camera, you can upload directly to Youtube. By having the content stored online, you can easily post links anywhere!


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

huh?

let me reread that tomorrow-
Bill and I are up too late!

I WILL reread it though and thanks for the help.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Let me start..if you are so willing still...because this can't be that difficult.


My phone is an LG profile...

and I have not any software to download for retreiving the photos...I plugged in the USB and it did not happen like it does automatically like the digital(although I had software download from the initial purchase in the box)

I have tried to google LG photo download info and get into to much mire.....


What am I not getting done here?


thanks


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

What is the model # of your phone?
Does it have a memory card?
When you plug in the USB and turn the phone on, can you see it at all on your computer? Might just be an icon.
When you have a picture on your phone, does it have a "send to" function?


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

no it is not a profile afterall...that was my phone before this one--

I have an accolade, and as I browse thru the box of tips, hints, guides, etc..I don't see anything on taking photos....

finished stripes on a playroom wall and would like to post that, soon.

I am home for the day and will be looking to get this done....


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

this will make it easy for me...I take my digital photo tomorrow and we go from there.

I just spent 45 min. with Verizon to download software...

and it takes a charge from them for up to 250 photos to send them via the phone to email.....

and so far...doing that is not happening.......

I have a headache.


----------



## Coat It! (Dec 3, 2010)

I would definitely recommend the digital camera route. You'll get much better pictures, and if you're sharing them online you want them to look good. (also it's 10x easier to get the pictures off your camera of course).

Picasa Web albums, Flickr or Facebook are my favorite sites for putting pictures online. If you have a google email you don't have to sign up for Picasa again.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

thanks for all reply's again.

I am going the digital route.....and I have a neighbor that will help over the weekend....

the ones on the camera.....are important and Verizon will allow me on this occasion to have them shuttle them to my email for free....usually a five dollar charge for 250 pictures......

this phone also has no spot for a memory card....

I have a digital kodak of some kind from a few years ago, but it takes pretty nice photos.

Photos I have stored on the computer from previous downloads....do I use the flicker? picasso? same way?


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

If you are on windows even if you don't see a pop up when you plug in your phone you can go to start>computer, and if the camera mounted correctly it will show up there just like a hard drive or printer. Just navigate to the folder with the pics.

I use imgur as an image host for posting on forums. Its faster than most free hosting. For anything I would put on my site I would host them myself. 

You can drag and drop from the folder on the page and imgur will upload. So easy.


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

Once the pics on your computer, upload them to Photobucket. They will automatically be resized (I think you have to set up how big you want them.. no more than 800 pixels wide works well for forums).

Once you upload them, there will be codes you can post right into your post. Look for the one that has tags. When you click on it, it will automatically be copied and then you go back to your post, right click, and hit 'paste'. 

As a side note, there will be an option when you upload them to Photobucket to label them. Put your name or town on them and a quick description and they will rank on Google.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

Bear with me. I have to bear with me.

this is what I would prefer. I do not at this time want to develop any web site. I want to be able to just post photos here for now.( small steps)

at this point in time I do not advertise and never needed too...well a few slow spots maybe...but in general referrals have kept me busy and I am not looking to expand business size.

I don't want to be googled across the nation with that pupose in mind what is better with the aforementioned sites?


----------



## PressurePros (May 6, 2007)

sagebrush123 said:


> Bear with me. I have to bear with me.
> 
> this is what I would prefer. I do not at this time want to develop any web site. I want to be able to just post photos here for now.( small steps)
> 
> ...


Just don't label them.


----------



## nEighter (Nov 14, 2008)

plug your phone in to your laptop or computer with the usb cord. double click on my computer and it should bring up that you have a "device" there. Double click on that and go to the folder and it usually has option for video, or photos.. click on photos. select all and with your pointer.. drag them to a folder on your screen or just to the desk top. You will then have your pics on your computer. My blackberry is not allowing me to get my pics off either though, so in a way I am in your boat.. and I know what I am doing. It is frustrating for sure. Good luck man.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

still here anyone?

now some photos are in my email via the phone....so what is the better option to get them to this forum?


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

email them to me

Or open your email on your computer, download to your computer and upload to the forum.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

I just sent one..and thanks if you post it...you can put it under the decorative finishes post about me asking stripe color ?'s

I'll send more later, don't want to overwhelm people with my presence.:thumbup:


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

No problem, happy to help you till you figure it out.


----------



## sagebrush123 (Mar 11, 2011)

hey, I came back to get your email address again and it disappeared!

if you don't care can you pm me and send it to me again so I can send one more of me painting so there is a face to my name?

and then I will work at uploading from my computer?/

gracias!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Sure, I'll pm you, just didn't want the spambots to pick up my addy!


----------

